
OpenRA: AI Development Guidelines (2018) - throwaway888abc
https://github.com/OpenRA/OpenRA/wiki/AI-Development-Guidelines
======
oefnak
The AI shouldn't cheat, use only information that is available to the player.

I believe that should mean only the audio and video output of the game, just
like real humans have to use.

~~~
someguyorother
Or implement similar constraints.

I've sometimes wondered what an FPS bot would be like, if it had random noise
injected into its aim so that it couldn't just aimbot you; or if it tended to
forget where people had been. It could still perfectly strategize about its
own limits, but those limits would be unavoidable.

Or an RTS AI with a hard max on APM and some kind of attention span switching
delay (like scrolling the map to get to where the action is).

~~~
Gravityloss
TA Spring, the open source game inspired by Total Annihilation had multiple
AI:s, some of them open source. People just developed them as libraries and
talked about them on the forum. You could just download and plug them in to
the game. You could even pit them against each other.

------
xpe
The current title, "AI Development Guidelines", is too broad.

... summons moderator with some unknown spell ... Would it be possible to
rename this submission to something along the lines of "Game AI guidelines for
OpenRA (open source Command and Conquer)"? Thanks.

